# CP443-5 Teilnehmer an und Abmeldn



## klauserl (9 September 2021)

Hallo
Folgendes Problem
CPU 400 mit angeschaltetem CP443-5.
Ich kann einzelne Teilnehmer am CP443-5 mit dem SFC12 nicht an bzw. abmelden.
Woran kann das liegen?
Danke


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (9 September 2021)

Welche CPU / CP sind es denn genau? Welche Bestellnummern und Firmwareversionen?
Und du musst die maximale Anzahl der gleichzeitigen Aufrufe beachten.


Im Handbuch des CP gibt es eine Liste mit wichtigen Infos dazu:


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (9 September 2021)

Die Funktionalität ist vor allem auch von der CPU abhängig:


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (9 September 2021)

Ansonsten, zeige doch einmal deinen Code? Evtl. hast du nur z.B. eine falsche Adresse angegeben am SFC12...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (9 September 2021)

klauserl schrieb:


> Ich kann einzelne Teilnehmer am CP443-5 mit dem SFC12 nicht an bzw. abmelden.


Wie kannst du denn feststellen, dass du sie nicht anmelden kannst wenn du sie doch gar nicht erst abmelden
kannst? Ist dies nur eine Vermutung von dir?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (9 September 2021)

Jetzt habe ich hier ganz schön viele Beiträge gepostet 

Dein Programmteil wäre wirklich interessant. Schau einmal in deinen CPU Daten was dort eingetragen ist
bezüglich der maximalen Anzahl der paralellen Aufrufe des SFC12.

Ich weiß ja nicht wie du es machst. Wir rufen den SFC12 auf, warten auf die entsprechende Rückmeldung ( Retval = 0 + Busy = FALSE )
und stoßen dann erst den nächsten Auftrag an. D.h. wir nutzen ( der Einfachkeit halber ) nicht die z.B. 8 möglichen Aufrufe sondern nur einen Aufruf.
Damit sind wir auch CPU unabhängig und vor allem bringt es bei uns keinen großen Zeitvorteil mehrere aufzurufen.


----------



## klauserl (15 September 2021)

Hallo und danke für deine Tipps
Sorry das ich mich erst jetzt melde.
Also laut meinen HW Komponenten sollte es eigentlich funktionieren.
Mein Problem, der Teilnehmer welchen ich abmelden möchte hat in der HW Konfiguration nur eine (ist eine 2 zeilige Großanzeige) Ausgangsadresse. Siehe Bild!
Laut SFC12 Hilfe (F1) müsste ich beim Parameter LADDR (logische Adresse) das Bit 15 setzen. Siehe Bild!
Weiß nicht wie dies am Eingang übergeben soll?
Danke


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 September 2021)

klauserl schrieb:


> Hallo und danke für deine Tipps
> Sorry das ich mich erst jetzt melde.
> Also laut meinen HW Komponenten sollte es eigentlich funktionieren.
> Mein Problem, der Teilnehmer welchen ich abmelden möchte hat in der HW Konfiguration nur eine (ist eine 2 zeilige Großanzeige) Ausgangsadresse. Siehe Bild!
> ...


Zeig doch einfach mal deinen Code

PS:
Ich würde einfach mit der Diagnoseadresse des Teilnehmers am SFC12 arbeiten.
Wie lautet denn die Diagnoseadresse?


----------



## klauserl (15 September 2021)

Bin zur Zeit nicht vor Ort.
Was ist dann eigentlich mit dem Hinweis in der Hilfe gemeint?
Bzgl. Ausgangsadresse?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 September 2021)

klauserl schrieb:


> Bin zur Zeit nicht vor Ort.
> Was ist dann eigentlich mit dem Hinweis in der Hilfe gemeint?
> Bzgl. Ausgangsadresse?


Naja, du nimmst die Ausgangsadresse AW58. 58 dez =binär 111010 und setzt das 15. Bit = binär 1000 0000 0011 1010 = hex 803A.

Aber wie gesagt, arbeite doch einfach mit der Diagnoseadresse des Teilnehmers.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 September 2021)

klauserl schrieb:


> Bin zur Zeit nicht vor Ort.
> Was ist dann eigentlich mit dem Hinweis in der Hilfe gemeint?
> Bzgl. Ausgangsadresse?


PS:
Nicht das da ein Missverständniss bei dir vorliegt. Du musst bei Laddr nicht die direkte AW Adresse anlegen
sondern den Adresswert in Hex.

Also z.B. bei EW100 W#16#64 ( 100 dez = 64 hez )

Und bei einer Ausgangsadresse muss man ebeb das 15. Bit setzen. Aber wie gesagt, nimm die Diagnoseadresse.


----------

